# Mo McHone Returns as Head Coach for Sioux Falls Skyforce



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SIOUX FALLS, S.D. (August 3, 2006) - The Sioux Falls Skyforce announced today that Morris "Mo" McHone has been named head coach of the franchise, which is entering it's inaugural season in the NBA Developmental League. McHone, who led the Skyforce to a CBA Championship in 1996, compiled a regular season record of 142-82 (.634) in four seasons with Sioux Falls and remains the franchise's all-time winningest coach.

"No other coach in America would have had the overall impact on our franchise that Mo will," said Skyforce owner Mike Heineman. "From season ticket sales, winning games and transitioning into the D-League, Mo brings so many assets to the table. We could not be any happier with Mo's decision to come back to Sioux Falls."

McHone spent one-and-a-half seasons as an assistant for the SK Knights in the professional Korea Basketball League (KBL). He spent the 2005-06 season as an assistant coach for the Samsung Thunders and helped lead them to a championship. Prior to his stint in Korea, he spent two seasons (2001-03) as an assistant coach with the Los Angeles Clippers and was also an assistant coach with the Detroit Pistons for two seasons (1999-01).

McHone last coached the Sioux Falls Skyforce from 1995-99 before resigning for an assistant coaching position with the Detroit Pistons. His time here was memorable as he guided the 'Force to the CBA Finals three times, which included winning the championship in his first season as head coach in 1996. He also coached one of the best teams in franchise history as the 1996-97 squad went an amazing 47-9 during the regular season.

Before joining Sioux Falls, McHone was the head coach for the Birmingham Bandits (1991-92), Fort Wayne Fury (1992-93) and Yakima Sun Kings (1993-95). He has an overall CBA coaching record of 229-168 (.577), which includes back-to-back CBA Championships in 1995 (Yakima) and 1996 (Sioux Falls). He was a two-time winner of the CBA's Coach of the Year award, earning the honor in 1995 with Yakima and in 1997 when he led Sioux Falls to a 47-9 record, the fourth-best mark in league history.

"I am extremely excited to about returning to Sioux Falls," said McHone. "My great relationship with Greg and Mike Heineman and the fact that the Skyforce joined the NBA Development League made the decision an easy one."

* * * * *

Season tickets are now on sale for the 2006-07 season. Call the office today at 332-0605 for more information.


----------

